# comandos at para sony ericsson T106



## elo_nelus (Oct 28, 2007)

buenas . a todos 

he estado buscando los comandos At para el sony ericsson T106 pero no lo encuentro no se si estan o he buscado mal ., si alguien me puede facilitar estos comandos se los agradeceria 
muchas gracias--


----------



## francko555 (Ene 22, 2008)

has intentado con los comandos at de otros sony ericsson? como los del sony T237 ?
Pues esos funcionan bien. Me interesa saber si te funcionaron, pues quiero ver si puedo implementar algo con los sony ericsson T106, espero tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## elo_nelus (Ene 23, 2008)

hola francko555 , lo intente con los comandos del t226 pero no me funcionaron , pero con el T226 si funciono....si sabes algo del T106 me lo haces saber 
sludos


----------



## PacoCuervo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hola, yo estoy empezando con el tema este y he encontrado el fichero adjunto... echadle un vistazo, por ahora a mi me esta sirviendo bastante. Comentadme como avanzais. quizas podamos echarnos un cablecillo.

El link para el fichero es:


----------

